# Can You Re-Sharpen Diablo Blades



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Title say is all. Can you send Diablo blades to be sharpened?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Carbide tipped? So long as you haven't worn the tips down too much I don't see why not.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely...just not as many times as you can with their Industrial line, because there's not as much carbide.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I send 'em out all the time so I always have a sharp spare on hand.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

*Since the answer is already established*

Do most of you use a local sharpening place or is there a company you send them to that does a great job and at a good price? I have a handful of them that probably need some TLC.

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Firewalker said:


> Do most of you use a local sharpening place or is there a company you send them to that does a great job and at a good price? I have a handful of them that probably need some TLC.
> 
> Thanks


 
I call a fairly local sharpening service.

They pick up and return to my shop. :smile:


----------

